# Whats in your purse??



## itsd2382 (Feb 16, 2005)

I seen this done on Bolt.Com's message boards and I thought it would be interesting:

My purse: Demin and pink bag

I have:

Black and pink wallet from target

credit cards, photos,pen, cash, metro card, change

makeup bag

mac powder,blot sheets,tons of lipsticks,avon lighted mirror

a slim calendar book

keys

business card and holder

mints

sun glasses, cell phone


----------



## Marisol (Feb 17, 2005)

_White leather Coach purse_

_Guess wallet_

_Make-up bag: few lipglosses, compact &amp; floss_

_gum_

_mints_

_iPod_

_pen_

_cellphone_


----------



## wongy74 (Feb 17, 2005)

My purse: Coach brown logo (today)

I have:

Coach logo wallet

VS pressed powder

Avon lip balm

5+ lipglosses

cellphone

pen

eye drops


----------



## keaLoha (Feb 17, 2005)

Just changed to my black leather Gucci Hobo for my SF trip tomorrow:


vintage Gucci wallet 
pen 
Palm Pilot 
cell phone 
Walker makeup-bag 
sunglasses
More stuff will go in tomorrow before I take off, but for now, those are my basics.


----------



## Marisol (Feb 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* 
iPod 
Filofax &amp; Pen 
Prada phone case 
keys 
Work i.d &amp; badge 
Bus pass 
mini perfume atomiser 
purse (x2) 
Trish McEvoy MU planner 
umberella
T xx _OMG! I want your LV items._


----------



## kitakat (Feb 17, 2005)

my purse is unknown brand, its from a flea market in amsterdam..





cellphone(nokia7250)

wallet(mango)

lipgloss(mac)

mac powder

receipts(im lazy)

photo of me and my other half





pen

sony cybershot

thats all!!!

house key with a



like this on it....


----------



## itsd2382 (Feb 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* 
iPod 
Filofax &amp; Pen 
Prada phone case 
keys 
Work i.d &amp; badge 
Bus pass 
mini perfume atomiser 
purse (x2) 
Trish McEvoy MU planner 
umberella
T xx I still LOVE this bag!! hehe i love pink!


----------



## Marisol (Feb 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* LOL my boyf bought me those and the bag!! Hes good to me! _Lucky girl that your BF is so awesome that he would buy those items for you...and he is a lucky guy for obvious reasons._


----------



## Lealabell (Feb 17, 2005)

My handbag (purse) is a black Orca Golightly and usually contains:

Nokia 3200

2004-2005 Diary

Jade Ri2k wallet

A Novel (currently "The Birth of Venus" by Sarah Dunant)

Casio V-Pam Calculator (can't you just tell I'm a maths teacher



)

My brand spanky new Trish McEvoy Mini planner

Lulu Guinness Umbrella

Hobbs scarf (in case my neck gets cold)

Bus pass

Flash Pen

Hair brush

Pencil case

iPod

Digital camera

And that's not counting my wheely air hostess trolley that has all my work stuff in it


----------



## kitakat (Feb 18, 2005)

heres a pic of one of my (can hold lipgloss only) purses...lol. i love it even if it holds so little.....


----------



## glamslam (Feb 25, 2005)

I had to respond to this question, because I get made fun of all the time for my mammoth purse! Everything in it is absolutely essential. My purse weighs a ton, I've tried cutting back, but I can't.


dayplanner/calendar/address book 
wallet/checkbook 
calculator 
makeup bag containing: Mary Kay pressed powder compact, Bare Minerals Mineral Veil, BM retractable brush, Kiehl's lip blam #1, 2 to 3 lipsticks-MK, Clinique or Rimmel, 2 to 3 lipglosses-MK or Clinique, MK lipliner, safety pins, bobby pins/barettes. 
2 pairs sunglasses 
cell phone 
extra pens 
gum and mints 
extra set of keys 
gloves 
large hair clip 
Ibuprofen and antacids 
pads (right on jeanette!) 
dozens of receipts 
misc. papers, coupons, notes 
hand lotion 
eye drops 
aromatherapy multi-purpose balm 
tiny vial of bubbles for blowing; was a wedding favor. Useful when the kids get cranky!


----------



## Cruel_Venus (Feb 26, 2005)

Ok What have I got here? Lets see !

* Doodles from Tweenies (thanks to Melissa, my 4 year old)

* An umbrella (we use this a lot in the UK you know)

* Sunglasses

* 2 OPI Lip Sheers

* 5 Pens (do I need that many? )

* Address book

* My diary

* Set of keys

* Crayons (Oh Melissa !! Not again)

* Mobile

* Little make up bag containing essential stuff

* Hairbrush

* Hairband (just incase the weather gets windy)

* Loads of used parking tickets

* A few tampons

* Smarties

Right ! Time for spring cleaning I think !


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Lealabell* My handbag (purse) is a black Orca Golightly and usually contains:
Nokia 3200

2004-2005 Diary

Jade Ri2k wallet

A Novel (currently "The Birth of Venus" by Sarah Dunant)

Casio V-Pam Calculator (can't you just tell I'm a maths teacher



)

My brand spanky new Trish McEvoy Mini planner

Lulu Guinness Umbrella

Hobbs scarf (in case my neck gets cold)

Bus pass

Flash Pen

Hair brush

Pencil case

iPod

Digital camera

And that's not counting my wheely air hostess trolley that has all my work stuff in it





Wow Lea! You've got quite a bit in there!! LOL


----------



## Lealabell (Feb 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Wow Lea! You've got quite a bit in there!! LOL



That's actually not to bad for me, sometimes other things end up it there too. Like a pair of flat shoes if I'm wearing heels, a toothbrush, Olay cleansing wipes, deoderant, my lucnh box..... the list is endless. I seem to have to have everything I might possibly need with me all of the time.


----------



## Lealabell (Feb 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Also I think my umbrella spends more time OUTSIDE of my bag lately!! x LOL LOL. I've almost always got mine but it very rarely leaves my bag! I just seem to be too lazy and tend to put my hood up on my coat. I've been wearing my walking boots a lot recently to walk to school and back, so i've had to put my work shoes in my bag too. I don't know how I find the room!


----------



## FairyRave (Mar 4, 2005)

The purse I'm carrying right now Is a fuschia colored codorouy bag from old navy. Here is what is inside!:

pens

pencils

several different lipglosses

cash and change

mini stapler

earrings

gum

a floppy disk

paper

god only knows what else!


----------



## Miss_Bishop (Jun 1, 2007)

My bag today- Dooney &amp; Bourke "IT" tassle tote

In it is-

D&amp;B wristlet

Debot/credit cards

cell phone

keys

miniture VS lotion

change purse

lighter


----------



## Charity129 (Jun 1, 2007)

My Purse:Brown Marc Jacobs.

I have:louis vuitton wallet. Cell phone. Ipods. Pen.

Makeup Bag:Mac Eyeliner. Lipgloss. Brighton Mirror. Clinique Powder.

Also:Mints,Calender Book, CAR KEYS.

=)


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jun 1, 2007)

My purse that Im using now is my black Tommy Hilfiger bag inside it contains

Lotion

Cell phone

Digi camera

Pens

Gum

Candy

Coach wallet

Carmex

Planner

Work badge

Motrin IB

Migraine meds

Nail clippers/file

Keys

Brush


----------



## XkrissyX (Jun 1, 2007)

Ever since the Big purse trends came out ive been a big fan of it.IM OBsEESS WITH PURSES.So youll see me with big purses all the time. I have alot in there..to the point that everyone around me brothers/friends/bf makes fun of me cuz i could practically live outside with me and my big purse.hahah

right now i have the followin items:

wallet

digital camera

brush

makeup bag

water bottle

sunglasses/case

keys

candy/snack

tissue (pocketsize)

allergy pills/inhaler

some jewelry.haha

pens

Dooney and Bourke wiristlets to put my jewelries. some $$

pads/tampons

sometimes when im wearing heels i bring my ballerina flats for comfort.haha


----------



## sara cassandra (Jun 7, 2007)

I would not going out without Cash in my wallet!

and a handphone in my purse!


----------



## babyangel (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi,

Definate staple black work purse cause in work right now. In it I got

cellphone

flash drive

small digital camera

list of telephone numbers

linx cards

earrings

recent bills (I shop a lot)

mints

comb

about 5 different shade of lipsticks

lip gloss

keys

money (of course)

Strepsils

Vitamins

Makeup (Revlon Colour Stay)

Lady Speed Stick

fruity scented oil (I love this)



Babyangel


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jun 13, 2007)

EVERYTHING...

Bronze Boho Bag

*Louis Vuitton wallet

*cellphone

*6 Cd's I forgot to put in my car

* 2 check books

*1 address book

*small lotion from Bath and Body Works

*Digital camera

*1 bottle of aspirin

*Plastic makeup bag with 4 glosses, two small perfume bottles and 1 mascara

*car keys

*work keys

*two pairs of earrings

*ink pen

WOW...I need to downsize..LOL


----------



## Shelley (Jun 13, 2007)

Right now I am using my black crochet purse. I switch purses,depending on my mood and what I am wearing.

Small green wallet with my debit card, Visa etc

I.D.

Keys (house and car)

Cell Phone

Lip Balm

MAC Blot Powder

Hand Cream

Small Hair Brush

Pen

Sunglasses

Dental Floss


----------



## littledebbie (Jun 13, 2007)

summer tote bag:

makeup bag=full of makeup

eye glass wipes

wallet/checkbook

4 credit cards

1 calling card

2 gas gift card(father day gifts)

tons of pictures lol

keys

tampoons

hear-aid batteries

receipts

pen

lighter

breath mints

comb

cash/coins


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jun 13, 2007)

Coach Signature Stripe Tote. i use this as my school bag

right now i have in it are:

cellphone (doesn't work but use it for the time)

chapstick

notebook

class handouts

compact mirror

pen

computer floppy disk

class schedule

pencil case

bottled water

bus pass

school id


----------



## Carly (Jun 26, 2007)

In my handbag (purse) I have:


Purse
Make-up bag
Papers
Earphones
Mobile
Comb
College card
Pen


----------

